# Yellow disc



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

I’ve just read that I may need a yellow ‘pollution’ disc in my MH to enter German cities
Is this needed for all Germany, all cities or only some cities?
Has anyone come across this?
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

MHF is your friend see here >umwelt<


----------

